# Water droplets and a grasshopper



## dry3210 (Sep 15, 2009)

1. I'm not really sure why but I'm quite happy with this picture






2. Another closer one





3. Grasshopper.  This was tough to take as it was getting even darker and the grasshopper was too high up to use a tripod.  I know the depth of field is very narrow but for me I like the way it turned out for the most part





C&C is of course welcome


----------



## ocular (Sep 15, 2009)

I like your grasshopper interesting perspective. Technically it's to soft and out of focus


----------



## iantremain (Sep 15, 2009)

I like your water droplets and grasshopper. Good work keep shotting.


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks ocular and iantremain (and welcome to the site iantremain)


----------



## Mtalicarox (Sep 15, 2009)

cool pics man - i like macro shots - these were done nice IMO


----------



## DigitalScape (Sep 16, 2009)

I like the composition and DOF of the first water drop image.  The second water drop image needs more DOF and appears to be a tad bit noisy (also could be due to the jpeg conversion).  As you noted, the grasshopper image needs more DOF, but does have an interesting perspective.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Sep 16, 2009)

I love this picture how do u do macro settings I would love to try It i am running a FujiFilm s1500 it has the same features as a slr. Any tips for me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 16, 2009)

Dcrymes84 said:


> I love this picture how do u do macro settings I would love to try It i am running a FujiFilm s1500 it has the same features as a slr. Any tips for me would be greatly appreciated.


 
I wouldn't recommend taking any advice from me on this one as I'm very new and obviously still learning and playing around.  I'm sure someone else can chime in better here or provide some links with some useful info.


----------

